# M/S Pheasant Hunt



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

how many fields at bear creek? how many different groups are you going to try and hunt?


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

timbergsp said:


> I wanted to start getting groups together so we know what dogs and people are where
> 
> Group 1
> TimberGSP
> ...



Scott, I don't see my name on the group list yet...


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

Bear Creek update. The cover is really good this year we have 20 new acres of Native grass fields that have really come on. That along with 12 acres of milo fields will make for excellent late winter cover. So with both farms I'm sure we can accommodate at least 20 hunters and we can break up into 4-5 groups depending on the total number of hunters and type of dogs everyone has. If we have more hunters without dogs than with dogs I'm sure we could be persuaded into running a couple of our own for you guys!  

Bear Creek


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

I might of been dumb to set groups but I Could not figure out if we had enough dogs 

It is not set in stone I just getting a Idea so if you have any ideas let me know if some groups hunt all day we still may not have enough if some dogs cant run all day

so let figure it out from here dont matter to me 

scott


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

timbergsp said:


> we should be able to fit you in
> 
> we are kinda running low with DOGS might need to think about who is hunting in what groups so we can decide if we have enough dogs or not
> 
> scott


Andy,Jim,Dogn4birdz why arent you bringing your dogs?


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

I'm not so sure Merlin is ready for pheasants yet. Plus I was hoping to hunt behind your flushers, so I could check them out.


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

bolodunn said:


> the boy & i are in!!
> 
> jeremy, you drivin?


We'll flip for it  

Jim I didnt get any messages was it on the cell or email?


----------



## bowhuntingrules (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm dogless and would like to go if you guys have room. I went last year and had a great time watching those dogs work. Thanks, John.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

Buddwiser- no dog
fishnfeathers- dog brownies
fishnfeathers son- no dog 
midwestfisherman- chilli
Springer4Ever-dogs-spag salid
lowavenger96-no dog
dogn4birdz-dog
dogn4birdz friend Jay -no dog 
timbergsp-dogs -Pop
Lou Rose -dog
adam Rose-no dog
Bolodunn-no dog
Bolodunn JR-no dog
FIJI- no dog 
BROWN ITS DOWN 
Friend 1 
Friend 2
bowhuntingrules

I think we need to start a stand by list and also need to think about dogs we are running short and some guys that have dogs have not said if they are bringing them or not

Andy said he was not cause dog was to young I asume Jim also will not bring his YOUNG setter 

scott


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

btt


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Scott, you are correct. I will not be bringing Merlin.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I may have missed it but what is the date for this hunt?


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

Dec 4th, I'm guiding there tomorrow I'll let you guys know how the cover is holding up so far.


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

midwestfisherman said:


> Scott, you are correct. I will not be bringing Merlin.


I'd bring him to get used to being around other people,dogs,guns and gun shots?


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

You guys, is there any way we can move our hunt up one week? I really want to go but the 4th is the first week of our trap league and I'm the captain of the team. I also run the kitchen at our club and it just wouldn't be a good idea for me to miss. Please..............


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

fishnfeathers said:


> You guys, is there any way we can move our hunt up one week? I really want to go but the 4th is the first week of our trap league and I'm the captain of the team. I also run the kitchen at our club and it just wouldn't be a good idea for me to miss. Please..............



man I dont know there is so many other guys that have this planed now its been set for about 2 weeks I think something like that and BC has already place it on the calender

hope it works out just let us know whats up

scott


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

Is everyone still in?


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

Springer4Ever said:


> Is everyone still in?


I am in and Fiji is in he sent his deposit 


ANY ONE ELSE still planing on going

scott


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I have never been bird hunting but would like to attend. I don't have a dog and only own Mossberg pump action shotguns. I would even be willing to just walk and watch (maybe bring my son with me).

What do you think?


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

Due51 said:


> I have never been bird hunting but would like to attend. I don't have a dog and only own Mossberg pump action shotguns. I would even be willing to just walk and watch (maybe bring my son with me).
> 
> What do you think?



Due51 we are full right now but I think some guys are planing on droping out

I will put you first on the stand by list for you and your son keep an eye on this thread 

oh by the way I have killed LOTS AND LOTS with an old moesberg 500 dont worry about that a bit

scott


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Dang, just seen this post. I would be interested if there is room. Can bring a venison dish to pass. Let me know. Thanks, Al


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

Pot Luck post is here http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=117501


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

FIJI 
Budd 
Hue51
bowhuntingrules
lowavenger96
Lou Rose
Adam Rose
TimberGSP
Springer4Ever
Friend 1
Friend 2
midwestfisherman


Just running Dogs
jimmyjette14 

I really not sure how many dogs we need to bring so lets say if one of the other guys just wants to run dogs let me know then if Rob runs his if we need him

scott


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm bringing a pheasant dish to pass. and I believe dyeman and his dog are riding with me also. see you on Sunday.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

timbergsp said:


> FIJI
> Budd
> Hue51
> bowhuntingrules
> ...




if this list dont grow we wont need no more dogs


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

By the way, what time does this hunt kick off?


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

AL D. said:


> Dang, just seen this post. I would be interested if there is room. Can bring a venison dish to pass. Let me know. Thanks, Al


???????????????????anyone out there????????????????? Al


----------



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

AL D. said:


> ???????????????????anyone out there????????????????? Al


 
Yep Pm Timbergsp .


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

FIJI 
Budd 
Hue51
bowhuntingrules
lowavenger96
Lou Rose
Adam Rose
TimberGSP
Springer4Ever
Friend 1
Friend 2
midwestfisherman
AL D.


Just running Dogs
jimmyjette14 

AL D. sorry I didnt see your post I can put you in for it

scott


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

If anyone needs directions to Bear Creek Hunt Club go to the MAP page on our website http://www.bearcreekhuntclub.com/ and click on the Expedia link to get customized driving directions.

Mrs. Bear Creek


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

what time are we hunting ? (and what time is lunch ?)


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

FIJI said:


> what time are we hunting ? (and what time is lunch ?)


i thought if we got started around 8 planting birds that will give every one the time to **** chat sign in pay eat donuts and get ready

scott


----------



## bowhuntingrules (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm in Fowlerville, anyone going that's around this part of town want to ride together? PM me if so. Thanks, John.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

well looks like we have our group

its to bad the rest backed out

I will see you all there at 7 or so we will try and start planting birds and hunting around 8 or 8;30

scott


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

FIJI 
Budd 
Hue51
bowhuntingrules
lowavenger96
Lou Rose
Adam Rose
TimberGSP
Springer4Ever
Friend 1
Friend 2
midwestfisherman
AL D.


Just running Dogs
jimmyjette14 


here are the guys that will be there if every one wants to show up around 7:30 or 8:00 we can get signed in and get the birds planted and get hunting figure on having lunch at 12

scott


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

we just got back from our deer hunt in ohio. did we get passed up somehow???
still try'n to get ahold of jeremy. we didn't back out!


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

FIJI 
Budd 
Hue51
bowhuntingrules
lowavenger96
Lou Rose
Adam Rose
TimberGSP
Springer4Ever
Friend 1
Friend 2
midwestfisherman
bolodunn
bolodunn JR


Just running Dogs
jimmyjette14 




> we just got back from our deer hunt in ohio. did we get passed up somehow???


I guess since you didnt send your deposit or let us know for sure that you was IN or NOT we thought you was OUT

I will put you back on the list see you guys sunday

scott


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

Looks like we are having 2 groups of 5 and 1 group of 4

does any one care who hunts where LOL i dont care who is in my group as long as I can hunt down the road I kinda like it down there 

scott


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

timbergsp said:


> Looks like we are having 2 groups of 5 and 1 group of 4
> 
> does any one care who hunts where LOL i dont care who is in my group as long as I can hunt down the road I kinda like it down there
> 
> scott


i got with jeremy, we're all good!!


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

we are running 14 guys I was just wanting to know if any oone wanted extra birds 

more pheasants then the 5 offered or if any one wants chuckers I have to know TODAY because Rob and Sue aree going down to the club house in the moring to get things around for us and they will be picking the birds up from there

scott


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

FIJI 
Budd 
Hue51
bowhuntingrules
lowavenger96
Lou Rose
Adam Rose
TimberGSP
Springer4Ever
Friend 1
Friend 2
bolodunn
bolodunn JR


Just running Dogs
jimmyjette14 

Lost another guy 

also Hue51 is bringing his son just to tag along so he should be placed in one of the smaller groups 

so we are now at 13

scott


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

1 day and 2 nights left who is ready


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I guess I'll join you guys and just get some pictures. I will bring something (a dish) to pass also. See ya Sunday


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

Worm Dunker said:


> I guess I'll join you guys and just get some pictures. I will bring something (a dish) to pass also. See ya Sunday




good we will see you there

scott


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

John....you have a PM re; carpooling....give me a call this evening to work out details.
Mike


"bowhuntingrules 

I'm in Fowlerville, anyone going that's around this part of town want to ride together? PM me if so. Thanks, John. "


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

we are getting 3IN tonight so every one drive safe and give your self enough time to get here 

my Cell number is 517-937-3532

seee you in the morning

scott


----------



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

timbergsp said:


> we are getting 3IN tonight so every one drive safe and give your self enough time to get here
> 
> my Cell number is 517-937-3532
> 
> ...


 
Cool maybe I'll be able to use my four wheel drive ..............


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

lowavenger96 said:


> Cool maybe I'll be able to use my four wheel drive ..............



oH GREAT!!!!!! :yikes:


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

sorry y'all, we won't be able to make it.
my house is a sick bay for the flu or cold!!!
i didn't figure any of you wanted it so we'll have to stay at the house!

bear creek- if i owe you anything for the trouble let me know!
barry


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Sure was good to watch the dogs work. Hope the sore ones are back on their feet again soon.

Thanks again for letting me tag along !


----------

